# help please with cat advice



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

our very norti pussy decided at 4.21am that as we were fast asleep and not paying her any attention she would pee on the bed  

how do you get cat pee out of a mattress?    

in the night i used flannels to 'mop up' the wee....then wet the mattress more and 'mopped up' again.......
today i have used bleach and let the mattress get wet then scrubbed with a flannel - and tried to soak up the excess with a towel 
i've leant the mattress against a radiator in the hope of drying it out - it is drying but sniffing tonight i still smell cat wee  

please help   what can i use to make sure it is all clean - and eradicate the cat wee smell? 

(also what can i do with her at night - she is 14 months old and addicted to my dh - if we lock her out of any room she scratches till the carpet frays, tried locking her in the dining room with no carpet but she jumped around so much she knocked things off the dresser and broke crockery  ....i'm at my wits end with my norti pussy cat!) 

ritz


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw ritzi, 

If peeing is a new thing / unusual I would get her checked out by a vet in case the is a physiological reason for it. 
I know there's some stuff you can use to remove pee smells / stains but I guess it depened on how far this has penetrated into the matress. Sorry I can't remember the name - someone here will, or ask your vet.
Perhaps you can put a litter tray with her at night, or make sure she goes out befor ebed to do her constitutionals (don't laugh - my best friend has her 3 cats trained to "go" before she locks them up for the night! ).

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

You need to get some good pet odour shampoo/cleaner from pet shop and really soak the mattress and leave it to dry and then do it again. It can be really difficult to get the smell out. When we moved one of mine decided to pee on our coco matting in the hall (as didnt like where litter tray was placed in new house!   ) and we eventually had to rip it out and get new stuff!

Also as Caz says is she doenst normally do it she may have a urine infection or something?

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

If it wasnt yiour mattress I would have said white spirit as that is great for most hard surfaces you just have to make sure it is completely dry before cats go anywhere near it ...but it totally neutralises the smell on hard surfaces apparently so they are not tempted to go there again.. matresses are a bit of a nightmare to the way they are made ..but I would do as the girls have said and really soak it well a few times and get some special deodoriser from a pet place..
Cat x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for that everyone......

we have a litter tray downstairs which she reliably uses most of the time - a few times though as a kitten she peed on the bed out of pure excitement at dh waking up and making a fuss of her  it was never a lot and never went to the mattress. it is always in the same place on the mattress - dh's feet area   so we are sure it is behavioral rather than a poorly pussy cat. 

this time we were fast asleep and it was a lot! 

the mattress is now dry but i can still smell cat wee - so i'll be looking for a cat cleaner/deodoriser to rewash it with. 

thanks again........ritz


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Perhaps it is trying to disguise the smell of DH's feet  

Cat x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

wouldloveababycat said:


> Perhaps it is trying to disguise the smell of DH's feet
> 
> Cat x




There's a point there!

C~x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

dh says


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOps


----------

